# free reptiles anyone???



## stary boy (Feb 1, 2007)

HAHAHA what a goose....

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/471937.html


----------



## stary boy (Feb 1, 2007)

and another ...

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/471937.html

do people seriously think there gunna get given things???


----------



## reece89 (Feb 1, 2007)

nothins free these days


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 1, 2007)

reece89 said:


> nothins free these days


 
I'm always free, for a beautiful lady..


----------



## reece89 (Feb 1, 2007)

my mums single


----------



## hazzard (Feb 1, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with that add! Unfortunately some people do release unwanted reptiles into the bush. I know of several cases!

It's sad that it happens but some people find them too hard to look after and simply release them. It would be interesting to see how many responses he gets. He would probably get a whole range of exotics offered.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 1, 2007)

worth a try i suppose, but wishful thinking


----------



## mickousley (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry guys but last week on RDU there was a free male frilly from a reputable breeder now i own it
Mick


----------



## mickousley (Feb 1, 2007)

i also have a free western brown any takers must show good reason for wanting it
mick


----------



## stary boy (Feb 1, 2007)

YAY @ Mrbredli


----------



## reece89 (Feb 1, 2007)

nice catch mick


----------



## stary boy (Feb 1, 2007)

well i got given a mac but i wasnt advertising that i wanted a fre eone LOL


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 1, 2007)

depends on who's asking really. I'd give a chondro to the right person


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 1, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> depends on who's asking really. I'd give a chondro to the right person



 PM sent




Joking


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been given 4 saw shells and a spotted python, so it does happen. Personally i dont think the "i dont want to spend money on herps but i want some" type attitude would attract many offers though.


----------



## junglemad (Feb 1, 2007)

i picked up a free python yesterday from a guy who was going overseas...you may have seen the offer if you are on yahoo groups. It is a diamond/coastal cross that i usually don't show an interest in but i didn't want it to go to someone who wouldn't look after it.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 1, 2007)

i was given 3 eastern water dragons by a lovely man on this site. i wont name names, but he knows who he is. :


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 1, 2007)

I have never been given anything for free in my 5 years of keep, but i do tend to haggle a bit and negotiate to get good deals.


----------



## smith84 (Feb 1, 2007)

last month i was lucky enough to be given a murray darling carpet python by a friend because the landlord didnt want it in the house he is about 6 months old


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 1, 2007)

it happens..............


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 1, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I have never been given anything for free in my 5 years of keep, but i do tend to haggle a bit and negotiate to get good deals.



How would you like a Worrell's turtles (Emydura subglobosa subglobosa) hatchling for free Mr Spike?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> How would you like a Worrell's turtles (Emydura subglobosa subglobosa) hatchling for free Mr Spike?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig


 
Hehe.. yeah the freight will be $150 though.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 1, 2007)

i have had it happen, and one day i'll breed and pay it forward to another young herper who like me made a mistake and felt like giving up instead of getting back on the herp-horse. they know who they are.


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 1, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I have never been given anything for free in my 5 years of keep, but i do tend to haggle a bit and negotiate to get good deals.



and he is a great haggler, i should know, 3 beardeds for $200.00 turned into 4 beardeds for $210.00, pmsl............

and you should see what he just got me to agree to tonight, cheapest pair of bhp's anybody can get, pmsl......................


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 1, 2007)

pythoness said:


> i have had it happen, and one day i'll breed and pay it forward to another young herper who like me made a mistake and felt like giving up instead of getting back on the herp-horse. they know who they are.




i've had a few free herps also, and i find it one of the greatest pleasures when i can also help somebody out,


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 1, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Hehe.. yeah the freight will be $150 though.



Worrelli sell for $150 each. Freight is the standard $55 interstate from Qld to Sydney.

The turtle is free He He
Craig


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Worrelli sell for $150 each. Freight is the standard $55 interstate from Qld to Sydney.
> 
> The turtle is free He He
> Craig


 
So he just has to pay $55 plus $240 for a Class 2 license. :lol:


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 1, 2007)

Wasn't there a scam going on last year with someone offering free reptiles then when they found out where you lived they would rip your collection of reptiles off?


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 1, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> So he just has to pay $55 plus $240 for a Class 2 license. :lol:



Unless he already has a class 2 licence.
What's your problem anyway. Are worrelli on a class 2 in NSW?


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> What's your problem anyway.



he wants one too, ................................. pmsl..........................


----------



## gillsy (Feb 2, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> depends on who's asking really. I'd give a chondro to the right person



Peter you know me, I would love it like my own daughter (not that i have kids, or ever plan to) 



lol


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 2, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i was given 3 eastern water dragons by a lovely man on this site. i wont name names, but he knows who he is. :



might of been the same kind person that gave me 2 as well


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

steve6610 said:


> he wants one too, ................................. pmsl..........................



No i don't, i want 2! lol

Yeah Class 2 expansa and I'm just mucking around, read my signature.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 2, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> depends on who's asking really. I'd give a chondro to the right person


 haha talk is cheap.


----------



## elapid68 (Feb 2, 2007)

mickousley said:


> i also have a free western brown any takers must show good reason for wanting it
> mick



PM sent.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 2, 2007)

I have given away some macs , and a coastal with fully set up enclosure away for free....
now i'm just waiting my turn for a freebie of my own hehe


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2007)

I got a free coastal from the Australian Herp Society, it was picked up in the wild out of its habitat, so therefore unreleasable. Always gotta love getting something for free, good luck to them.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 2, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> How would you like a Worrell's turtles (Emydura subglobosa subglobosa) hatchling for free Mr Spike?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig



Craig, Thanks so much for your offer, but i do not think that i could accept a $150 turtle for free from you. When that $150 could go to the Mary river project or any other project, but thanks so much for the offer.

Plus I am only 15 and i dont have a class 2 license.

Thanks Again


----------



## FAY (Feb 2, 2007)

The lovely yellow girl diamond that had eggs and the other day they hatched.......was given to us for free.....the chap just wanted to give her a good home!!!! She has repaid us ten fold!!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

well never in my life of keepin herps have i gotten anything for free i guess living in darwin dont help lol *SIGH* runs n crys in the corner lol


----------



## vjstalgis (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont know about free, but i would love a pair of bhp's at a good price.


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 2, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Craig, Thanks so much for your offer, but i do not think that i could accept a $150 turtle for free from you. When that $150 could go to the Mary river project or any other project, but thanks so much for the offer.
> 
> Plus I am only 15 and i dont have a class 2 license.
> 
> Thanks Again



What a refreshingly pleasant view on things Mr. Spike, good on you


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 2, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Craig, Thanks so much for your offer, but i do not think that i could accept a $150 turtle for free from you. When that $150 could go to the Mary river project or any other project, but thanks so much for the offer.
> 
> Plus I am only 15 and i dont have a class 2 license.
> 
> Thanks Again



No Problem Mr Spike! The offers there! Also, thanks for considering AFTCRA Inc. Pls let me know when you eventually get your class 2 licenceCheers Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 2, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> What a refreshingly pleasant view on things Mr. Spike, good on you



I totally agree! Now there's somebody with good integrity, morals and principles- and only 15. Mr Spike, you'll go far in this world.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 2, 2007)

I've seen quite a few of those 'free to good home' type things. I wonder how many of those are actually successful.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

Still crying in corner* i want something for free *sob sob* lol


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 2, 2007)

I have met MrSpike when I bought a Hunter River turtle off him, and he is a fine, decent, enterprising young man. I agree he will go far in this world.

On the subject of free reptiles, I have received some turtles for free, usually when they have outgrown their tanks and the owners don't have a pond to relocate them to.
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

*joins in on the sly attempt to score something for free by subtly dropping hints*


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

psssshhhh i dont want anythin i work for a living if i want something ill go buy it like i did with my two childreni and soon to be buying a coastal x diamond....... so stick that where the sun dont shine


----------



## Firesnake (Feb 2, 2007)

i will take a free olive python if it isn't being loved.....man i am keen for another reptile!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

lol good luck mate lol


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

vjstalgis said:


> i dont know about free, but i would love a pair of bhp's at a good price.


hey my mates are going to try this year with there bhp and selling for $800 they too live in darwin 
but I'll be trying to bredd mine too this year but sorry I'm selling mine for $1000 ea


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

ur bhps are too young to breed this yr jo try nxt yr


----------



## koubee (Feb 2, 2007)

I too have recieved free herps. I got my EWD for free.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

*hey yo*



Aussie Python Lover said:


> ur bhps are too young to breed this yr jo try nxt yr



I took them for a check up to the vet the other day and he said give it to the end of this year and they'll be ready for breeding, I was actually thinking that it would be another year but I'll try my chances if they have any girls I'm keeping them.

But my 2 Cape yorks are way ready they were ready last year and gosh she is hudge and very heavy that will be a great big clutch if she is successfull this time will be selling for $300 ea

sorry for the blabbering on about my snakes and all bla bla bla 
back too the subject I am going to give my cousin a jungle hatchie and cage for her 18th birthday in 3 years and it'll be worth $1050.00 all up for free

Jody


----------



## Firesnake (Feb 2, 2007)

this free reptile business sounds good. where can i sign up for that?!


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 2, 2007)

koubee said:


> I too have recieved free herps.



This made me laugh. (Not directed at you Koubee)

With the amount of misspelling and abbreviations used on this site that post could easily be misconstrued. 

IsK


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

well my opinion id give them the chance of breeding til nxt yr cause they are still a bit young to breed cause there are chance that the female might have probs laying the eggs but thats my opinion and a few other ppl i have spoken about with breeding snakes too early..........


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

and was the vet a herps vet???


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

*I was in a pet shop the other day and...*

simone you know the one I am talking about, but this man and woman where trying to do a swap she said she would swap Darwin hatchies for $250 worth of rates and mice. but the bloddy guy behind the counter thought they were offering a bhp as well as a darwin python for a trade of $250 worth of food.

stupid hey
Jody


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

*yeah he was*

you know that new animal and hery hospital across the road of PPS 

he was very good


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 2, 2007)

mmm free herps...... doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

god hes a dumbbutt seriously i refuse to go in there and when i do i make sure the bag of pinkies or watever im wanting it still vaccum sealed other wise ill do to them wat i did a few weeks back.........


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

they will be about 1 year 8 months by the time at the end of this year and big probable 2 metres my boy is a 1.3metres now and my girl is 1.2 metres now


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

well u gotta be careful cause really they should be 2 1/2 yrs old b4 u breed them cause she could have probs layin eggs and i have heard and read that bhps can be difficult to breed in captivity....


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

*I just larphed when I heard it lol*

and they breeders where going off there head at him hahaha a black headed for free what was he thinking for $250 worth of food lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

and for them Mating should occur in June or early July and they are still to young to breed by the time jun/july nxt yr comes they will be ready


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

niel the old man is as rude as they come he has no time for his customers and it wouldnt take much for his business to go down the clacker


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 2, 2007)

*yeah your right*

I wasn't going to I just think if they will try then thats that I guess but when the time comes they are going to be horny buggers and he isn't going to be able to keep it in his skin

I may have to remove her away from him before the mating period


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

since ive been away and come back ive been reading up on stuff and was thinking of a bhp but from wat ive read you really shouldnt feed them rats due to the high fat rats have and ive known bhps have died from fatty liver disease or a fat build up around thier heart because of feeding them fat rats...... so who knows wat snake im gon get next....


----------



## koubee (Feb 2, 2007)

i should've really said "free reptiles", didn't realise how bad it sounded till i reread it. Is my face red or what.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 2, 2007)

lol its ok herps isnt always a bad thing lol


----------



## ALLANA (Feb 2, 2007)

lol I'm chasing a BHP female and a Tanami woma female : free would be even better . Oh and who ever offered that green tree python I"M THE RIGHT PERSON (here here look at me lol). 
*walks away sulking* lol.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 2, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> I totally agree! Now there's somebody with good integrity, morals and principles- and only 15. Mr Spike, you'll go far in this world.



Thanks


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I would like a diamond python but I gots no money, so will hopefully expand more in a year or too.
Seems like forever haha.

And that was very niceof you to offer MrSpike Expansa! What a great person!


----------



## FAY (Feb 2, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> since ive been away and come back ive been reading up on stuff and was thinking of a bhp but from wat ive read you really shouldnt feed them rats due to the high fat rats have and ive known bhps have died from fatty liver disease or a fat build up around thier heart because of feeding them fat rats...... so who knows wat snake im gon get next....



You can feed them rats....just don't feed anything above half grown............


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 3, 2007)

I've given lots of herps from Diamonds, Blueys and Water Dragons to people for free and i will continue to do so. But like Pete said, it has to be to the right person. I've also incubated eggs for others without asking for a percentage of the clutch or profit.

If your nice to me, i'll be nice back!


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Seems like everyone on petlink is asking for freebies now. One goose asks for freebies then several adds later has a WTB add for a corn snake!!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Feb 3, 2007)

silly question but whats a CHONDRO???


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 3, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> silly question but whats a CHONDRO???


 
A Green Tree Python, costs a min 5k up to over 20k


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 3, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> silly question but whats a CHONDRO???




Comes from the Greek word meaning fat.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 3, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> I've given lots of herps from Diamonds, Blueys and Water Dragons to people for free and i will continue to do so. But like Pete said, it has to be to the right person. I've also incubated eggs for others without asking for a percentage of the clutch or profit.
> 
> If your nice to me, i'll be nice back!



Well if your ever giving a diamond away.. im just a pm away lol  

haha.


----------



## bubba (Feb 3, 2007)

ive not received free reptiles, but have received lots of free advice


----------

